# How are you finding the Studiologic SL Mixface for CC control?



## Autumn (Sep 25, 2021)

I’ve been looking at getting the Studiologic SL Mixface to replace my Korg Nano Kontrol 2 for controlling expression, dynamics etc, but I’ve read some people say that the faders are a little stiff and there is a little bump at the extreme ends of the fader travel that can be annoying.


I just wondered if actual owners of the Mixface could share their experience of working with it with me. Do you find that you get smooth automation curves? Or do you end up having to edit them afterwards? How do you find the fader length for smooth transitions?


I have considered jumping up to the Icon Platform M+, but I was hoping the Mixface would work out for me as I only have a small desk.


Any input would be very gratefully received!


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 25, 2021)

I have a Mixface, it's in the box. Never really liked it.

Now, I have a 16n made by S+A and it's fantastic IMO:









16N → SLATE + ASH


SOLD OUT UNTIL JANUARY 2023 Hand built by Gareth Luke Custom 16n Faderbank used to control electronic musical instruments and devices. Each smooth as silk Alps 60mm fader can send MIDI data through USB or 3.5mm stereo jack, CV (0-5V) through sixteen dedicated jacks, or I2C data through TRS jack...




slateandash.com





It's a open source project so others make it but I can only speak for the quality of the S+A one.


----------



## Selfinflicted (Sep 25, 2021)

I have the Mixface. It’s useable. I’m sure there are better things out there, but it does the job. Haven’t had the problems you mention, but I sense that it will probably last me a year and then faders will die. I work a lot and thus go through a lot of faders - have a ton of controllers with dead ones. This seemed like a decent solution.

It’s fairly easy to setup and has some nice functionality once you figure out how it is designed to work (has a sort of midi thru setup design - plug your controller into the Mixface and it merges the inputs).


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 25, 2021)

I’ve got one and I replaced the fader caps for hollow ones - mixer type - instead of the original pinch type.
Yes, they are stiff and TBH I don’t use this controller much since I set up my iPad as a control surface.
Yet, Mixface has a lot of nice features : presets, hybrid CC/transport mode, bluetooth, zones, etc. in small footprint.
I only wish the faders were smoother Alps type.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 25, 2021)

Thank you all for your input, I appreciate it. Definitely food for thought. I’m going to take a closer look at the alternatives, I think, and perhaps try the iPad route too before I make a decision. I tend to have a lighter touch and I suspect the stiffer faders on the Mixface may end up being something I’ll regret.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 25, 2021)

Autumn said:


> I’ve been looking at getting the Studiologic SL Mixface to replace my Korg Nano Kontrol 2 for controlling expression, dynamics etc, but I’ve read some people say that the faders are a little stiff and there is a little bump at the extreme ends of the fader travel that can be annoying.
> 
> 
> I just wondered if actual owners of the Mixface could share their experience of working with it with me. Do you find that you get smooth automation curves? Or do you end up having to edit them afterwards? How do you find the fader length for smooth transitions?
> ...


The MixFace is so good for controlling all the mics in my libraries on the faders and key switches on the buttons and assigning rotary knobs to pan and Kontakt volume and a few other things… I admit it’s not the best set of faders for CC expression and dynamic layers, but I just found them too short and hard to maneuver due to the caps like LoiC D mentioned. I can’t change the length but changing the caps does make it better IF you are looking for an all-in-one unit. I did an overly-long post about it with pictures here:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...ader-caps-for-the-studiologic-mixface.110703/

I’ll still grab this when I travel and the first three faders will be fine for my mobile rig, which is why I leave them intact. For my home desk setup I added an $80 Sparrow unit from a 3D printer fella on Etsy, dedicated to CC11, 1 and 21 which fits Spitfire libraries very well. For simple smooth expression and dynamics and vibrato, it’s great. It’s on the left:





Here’s the link if you are interested:






This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





There are other units they offer with 4-8 faders too… it’s hard to find the one unit that knocks it out of the park but I’m finally happy with this arrangement. I’m ok with CC work on the MixFace because I’m not skilled enough yet to hate it, lol! I think you can get used to anything once you work with it for a while.


----------

